# Blocked sink disaster



## Profpointy (30 Aug 2020)

Had a couple of sinks not draining properly so whacked a load of sodium hydroxide down. Whilst you're supposed to dissolve it first, I just poured some powder down and ran the tap, as I've done may times before over the years. It does tend to heat up and spit if you do this, which is why it's bad practice, so I was in goggles, rubber gloves etc.

However, I actually managed to block the sink with solid caustic soda - which I'd not thought possible. After a lot of faffage I managed to unblock the kitchen sink spilling a load of caustic cocktail on the (wood) floor, and slightly damaging my newly painted kitchen cupboards. Loads of mopping as I didn't want the cat getting her paws in any residue. She wasn't best pleased when we washed her paws either, but to be fair didn't try to scratch us.

Mrs PP was very supportive and compared my prowess to someone I hugely admire. "When's your friend Mr Hardy coming round" she said.


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Aug 2020)

He will be around to help shift the piano.


----------



## Sharky (30 Aug 2020)

That's another fine mess you've gotten out of.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Aug 2020)

I tend you use Mr Muscle.......just pour half a bottle down at night.
We have a regular (every few months) problem with the bath drain as the drop to the outlet is too shallow. Mr Muscle does the trick.


----------



## Profpointy (30 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I tend you use Mr Muscle.......just pour half a bottle down at night.
> We have a regular (every few months) problem with the bath drain as the drop to the outlet is too shallow. Mr Muscle does the trick.



So does sodium hydroxide - at least it does all the other times I've used it !

Mrs PP has decreed "we're using Mr Muscle next time, no more caustic soda". She caught sight
of my alkali burns - only two and each very minor, so nothing to be too concerned about as I was genuinely suited and goggled for most of the fiasco


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Aug 2020)

Why not just unscrew the trap and clean it out?


----------



## Profpointy (30 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Why not just unscrew the trap and clean it out?



That's how I got the caustic cocktail on the floor - oh, you mean remove the u-trap before blocking it with a solid plug of caustic soda.

I feel silly now


----------

